# My Crab Has His Own YouTube Channel



## C5rider (Dec 30, 2017)

Yup, went and did it. The little bugger has such a personality that I figured I might as well share it with the world. 

He's a fiddler crab, and I thought he was a golden-claw, but the gold has worn off, so I'm not sure. I found out that my crab has to be at least "13 years old" for Google to allow him to have a YT channel. Luckily, I could pre-date his birthdate so that we only had to wait a few days and NOT a few years for him to be able to post videos! Lol. 
Could you imagine trying to convince Google that yes, indeed, the crab that lives in my aquarium DOES need a YouTube channel! :grin2:
He's got it up and running now. Only has one video, but there will be others. Feel free to check it out, and subscribe if you like. Then you'll be notified each time his personality shows through. Check it out and let us know if you, your aquarium, or anything living IN your aquarium has a website or YouTube channel.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

This is so cool.


----------



## Tired (Oct 13, 2019)

He's really cute, but fiddler crabs are brackish water. They really need a brackish environment set up like the edge of the water, with a sandy area, to do well long-term. He'll burrow if you give him a proper sandy area, for one thing.


----------



## usandthem (Jan 11, 2020)

absolutely fantastic I love it lol


----------



## kgbudge (Feb 8, 2019)

I had one of these guys once. Alas, he crawled into my filter box and expired.


----------

